# Use of Veritas Xenograft for laparoscopic hiatal hernia repair



## graciejean (Mar 11, 2010)

Would the placement of Veritas/acellular xenograft during a laparoscopic hiatal hernia repair be considered "with implantation of mesh" code 43282?
CPT 2010 An insider's view states the implantation of mesh for code 43282 would be either synthetic or biological. Would acellular xenogenic implant be considered "mesh"?


----------



## mjewett (Mar 12, 2010)

Yes, acellular xenograft, is considered "mesh".


----------

